# Hassleback Potato Revisted



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2015)

We've had previous discussions about the Hasselback Potato.  The consensus is that they are a great and yummy presentation for a potato.  

Last night, for supper, I was making deep-fried chicken with a plain egg wash and flour coating for DW, and my best egg wash and seasoned flour for me.  Actually, she had my home made chicken fingers.  Anyways, I took 1 small, and 1 medium russet potato and peeled them.  The small one was cubed.  The medium one was placed in a serving spoon and sliced for the Hasselback Potato, with almost paper-thin slices.  I placed both the cubes and the sliced spuds into the hot oil (about 350' F') and fried them.  The cubes were done in minutes and she loved them.  The Hasselback was fried to 10 minutes.  I used a SS spatula to separate the slices.  DW reports that both potatoes were perfect, and great flavored.

The moral of the story, neither presentation was greasy at all, and both tasted great.  But if you want a Hasselback potato that doesn't take 45 minutes to bake in the oven, but rather takes only ten minutes on top of the stove, deep-fry it to perfection.  Season it after it comes out of the oil.  Serve with a little sour cream and chives, or sprinkle it we a seasoning salt that you make up, or just butter and paprika.

Just another little technique for everyone.

May your hot food be hot, your cold food be cold, and your aged cheddar served at room temperature.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2015)

Chief, was the sliced part of the potato crisp like potato chips?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, was the sliced part of the potato crisp like potato chips?



Just on the edges, with the inner part of the slices about the same texture as the slices in scalloped potato.  I imagine if the slices were made thicker, and a little bacon lardoons pushed between to open them up, they would be more like potato chips with bacon bits.  That would be interesting.  Thanks for the idea.

Oh, wait!  Put that Hasselback with the bacon on the Webber, in the middle, with a divided bed of coals, and brush the edges with butter.  Now that would be tasty.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea. If you guys remember, I used my deep fryer to heat one Hasselback potato for lunch one day. I had one left from the previous night.
It came out great.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2015)

Frying them does sound yummy.


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2015)

A cooking show featured the Hassleback potato today, and to be honest, I wasn't impressed. A twice baked seems to be a better platform for toppings than vertical slices.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2015)

Selkie, it's a very different texture from twice baked; for this preparation, imo, the crispy texture is more important than the toppings. When I make it, I just sprinkle evoo mixed with minced garlic, grated Parmesan cheese and parsley between and on top of the slices.


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2015)

GG, on TV their slices didn't appear to be crispy. Of course it was oven baked. Either way I would think that a mixed topping of buttered Panko, bacon bits and cheese shreads would give a cruchy effect!  Oh, yum! Now you got me started!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2015)

Selkie said:


> GG, on TV their slices didn't appear to be crispy. Of course it was oven baked. Either way I would think that a mixed topping of buttered Panko, bacon bits and cheese shreads would give a cruchy effect!  Oh, yum! Now you got me started!



Well, then, in my not-so-humble opinion, they didn't do it right!


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Selkie, it's a very different texture from twice baked; for this preparation, imo, the crispy texture is more important than the toppings. When I make it, I just sprinkle evoo mixed with minced garlic, grated Parmesan cheese and parsley between and on top of the slices.


Did you bake that bad boy? I'm impressed. I never get them that crispy.

People also make Hasselback potatoes for the pretty presentation.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Did you bake that bad boy? I'm impressed. I never get them that crispy.
> 
> People also make Hasselback potatoes for the pretty presentation.



Nice catch on the presentation thing.  Hasselbacks are tasty, but not any more so than American fries, either made from cooked, skin-on potatoes, or freshly sliced and fried potato rounds, in either bacon fat or butter.  When done right, both have those beautiful crispy edges and taste very similar.  But I have to ask, which one looks more impressive?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2015)

Hasselbacks can look really cool if you live the skins on.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2015)

I always leave the skin on. The spoon trick works great to prevent slicing (oops) all the way through. I have also used duck fat instead of butter...


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I always leave the skin on. The spoon trick works great to prevent slicing (oops) all the way through. I have also used duck fat instead of butter...


I like to leave the skin on. But, when the skin looks disreputable, off it comes.


----------

